# Tavern on the Green - A NYC landmark



## Vulume (Jan 25, 2014)

See images and more at - https://vulume.com/Naomi/451-tavern-on-the-green

In March of 2013, RKLA - in collaboration with NYC Department of Parks and Recreation, Central Park Conservancy, and the client, Emerald Green Group – received approval from the Landmarks Preservation Commission and the Public Design Commission for the design of the historical 1.7 acre site. RKLA’s design for the new Tavern on the Green draws on the early history of this unique New York City landmark and is consistent with the building architecture, restaurant program, and Central Park surroundings. 

Expanding on the restoration of the building and its interior, RKLA has designed outdoor spaces that include a central Dining Courtyard, a Take-out Terrace, Bridle Path plantings and an Entry Garden and Bar Terrace. Design gestures such as low plantings, consistent material selections, improved circulation and unobstructed views strengthen the connection between the building and Central Park. In addition, new plantings—designed to provide year-round interest to the park visitor—are primarily native. This focus supports the City’s initiative to highlight native and native adaptive species and contributes to the LEED Silver designation sought for the City’s core and shell restoration project.


----------

